# Hi all..new here just sharing my pigeon..



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi im new here and glad I found a pigeon forum to talk about my birds. I would like to introduce binky. I found binky one morning in january of last year while walking to work ( I had no car and its a good thing now  ) and he must have fell out of the nest cuz he was all covered in yellow fuzz although he had some feathers. It was freezing cold outside. I put him in my jacket and walked all the way back home with him in my coat and set him up in an old parrot cage I had laying around. He is the best bird I own. I even trained him to come to me. I also found another bird (Peppy) in the same situation but cant seem to find the pics right now but I will get some up later for sure. Here is binky....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Binky is quite a good looking bird! I'll look foward to pictures of Peppy when you are able to post them. It's great that you saved these two pigeons and have given them such a good and safe life.

Terry


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I knew it would have been just a matter of time before some school kids came by and stomped them into the ground just to be ignorant and cruel and try to impress like some kids do, and my heart would never allow that to happen. I never owned any pigeons before but now I will not own any other bird because of them  They are simply the best.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there and welcome to Pigeon Talk. I guess that was your lucky day, I especially like the top photo. Binky looks very well cared for and is a very handsome pij. And you're right, they are simply the best!! 

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome. Thanks for sharing your pictures of Binky. He looks very happy and I'm glad he is such a good companion to you.

Linda


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

yeah they are great. I left them fly around all day in my house..whats a little poop anyway huh? but put them up at night in their cages. I also keep a huge plastic bowl of water on the floor so they can take a bath when they want. Its so much fun to watch them take a bath..they will argue over the bathtub lol..Its pretty cool. I wouldnt dare let them go outside on their own like some people do with groups of pigeons..not sure how that works cuz I know loft pigeons and pet pigeons are a bit different..but when they go out (weather permitting of course) they are in their cages and when its hot they just love to take baths in the garden hose I set on "shower"..they will bathe and look like two wet mops lol..


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your pijjie is beautiful. Mine get to fly in the house too. Poop, nothing papertowels and damp cloth can't take care of. I tell my kids to watch out for the bombs they drop, LOL.
Mary Ann


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the great pics. He looks like a healthy, happy bird.
He is very handsome too.
Pigeons are the best. I can't imagine my life without them.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk!

I'm so glad you are sharing with us. I can relate, as well, as I have several pet pigeons and many homing pigeons.

Thank you so much for rescuing Binky and Peppy and giving them such a wonderful life.

Great pictures! Please feel free to share with us anytime or browse the forum, and if you have any questions, don't hesistate to ask.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very nice looking pigeon


----------



## Pijigurl (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi! Welcome to pigeon talk. I love your cute little piji!
Taylor


----------

